# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  Микаэл Тариверди́ев [jazz]

## ZYOBRA-70

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Микаэл Лео́нович Тариверди́ев* (15 августа 1931, Тбилиси — 25 июля 1996, Сочи) — выдающийся советский и российский композитор армянского происхождения народный артист РСФСР (1986), народный артист России, автор музыки к фильмам.
*Вехи биографии*
Учился в музыкальной школе-десятилетке при Тбилисской консерватории по классу фортепиано, в музыкальном училище Тбилиси по классу композиции профессора Шалвы Мшвелидзе.
	1953—1957 — годы учёбы в Московском музыкально-педагогическом институте имени Гнесиных (класс композиции А. И. Хачатуряна), а дебютировал композитор в Большом зале Московской консерватории, где его романсы исполнила Зара Долуханова.
	1958 — дебют в кинематографе, фильм «Юность наших отцов».
	Написал музыку к фильмам «Семнадцать мгновений весны», «Ирония судьбы, или С лёгким паром!», «Мой младший брат», «Король-Олень», «Человек идёт за солнцем», «До свидания, мальчики!», «Старомодная комедия», «Любить». Всего - к 132 фильмам, более 100 романсов, инструментальные концерты.
	Автор 4 опер, в том числе «Кто ты» (для театра Б.Покровского, 1966), «Граф Калиостро» 1983, «Ожидание» 1985, 4 балетов (балет «Девушка и смерть» (по М. Горькому, 1975), музыки для органа — три концерта для органа, 10 хоралов «Подражание старым мастерам», симфония для органа «Чернобыль» (1988), фортепианного трио, цикла пьес для фортепиано «Настроения», вокальные циклы на стихи Л. Н. Мартынова, А. А. Вознесенского, Б. А. Ахмадулиной, М. И. Цветаевой и многого другого.
	Умер в сочинском санатории «Актёр», похоронен на Армянском кладбище Москвы.
	В 1997 году вышла книга композитора «Я просто живу».
*Автор музыки к фильмам*
1.	1957 — «Юность наших отцов» (реж. Мих. Калик, Б. Рыцарев), киностудия им. Горького
2.	1958 — «Из пепла» (реж. Китайский), Центральное телевидение
3.	1959 — «Десять шагов к Востоку» (реж. В. Зак и Х. Агаханов), Туркменфильм
4.	1960 — «Длинный день» (реж. А. Гольдин), Свердловская киностудия
5.	1961 — «Длинный день», Свердловская студия
6.	1961 — «Человек идёт за солнцем» (реж. Мих. Калик), Молдова-фильм
7.	1961 — «Мой младший брат» (реж. А. Зархи), киностудия им. Горького
8.	1962 — «Добро пожаловать, или Посторонним вход воспрещён» (реж. Э. Климов), Мосфильм
9.	1963 — «Большая руда» (реж. В. Ордынский), Мосфильм
10.	1964 — «До свидания, мальчики!» (реж. Мих. Калик), Мосфильм
11.	1965 — «Прощай» (реж. Г. Поженян), Одесская студия
12.	1966 — «Последний жулик» (режиссёр Я. Эбнер), Рижская киностудия
13.	1967 — «Разбудите Мухина!» (реж. Я. Сегель), киностудия им. Горького
14.	1967 — «Спасите утопающего» (реж. П. Арсенов), киностудия им. Горького, стихи Вадима Коростылева
15.	1968 — «Любить» (реж. Мих. Калик), киностудия им. Горького
16.	1968 — «Король-олень» (реж. П. Арсенов), киностудия им. Горького, стихи Вадима Коростылева
17.	1968 — «Пассажир с „Экватора“» (реж. Александр Курочкин, исп.Камбурова Е.), киностудия им. Горького
18.	1968 — «Ошибка резидента» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
19.	1970 — «Судьба резидента» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
20.	1970 — «Цена» (реж. Мих. Калик), киностудия им. Горького
21.	1972 — «Пятнадцатая весна» (реж. И.Туманян), киностудия им. Горького
22.	1973 — «Семнадцать мгновений весны» (реж. Т. Лиознова), киностудия им. Горького, 12 серий.
23.	1974 — «Звёздная минута» (реж. Л.Кулиджанов), киностудия им. Горького
24.	1975 — «Ирония судьбы, или С лёгким паром!» (реж. Э. Рязанов), Мосфильм
25.	1975 — «Ольга Сергеевна» (реж. А.Прошкин), Мосфильм
26.	1976 — «Золотая речка» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
27.	1976 — «Пропавшая экспедиция» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
28.	1978 — «Старомодная комедия» (реж. Э.Савельева и Т.Березанцева), Мосфильм
29.	1976 — «Медный ангел» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
30.	1980 — «Ночное происшествие» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
31.	1980 — «Адам женится на Еве» (реж. В.Титов), Центральное телевидение
32.	1981 — «Мы, нижеподписавшиеся» (реж. Т. Лиознова), киностудия им. Горького
33.	1982 — «Возвращение резидента» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
34.	1983 — «Ученик лекаря»
35.	1986 — «Конец операции „Резидент“», (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
36.	1987 — «Разорванный круг» (реж. В. Дорман), киностудия им. Горького
37.	1987 — «Рейс сквозь память» (реж. В.Коновалов), ЦСДФ
38.	1988 — «Аэлита, не приставай к мужчинам» (реж. Г.Натансон), Мосфильм
39.	1988 — «Комментарий к прошению о помиловании» (реж. И.Туманян), киностудия им. Горького
40.	1988 — «Порог» (режиссёр Р.Сергиенко), ЦСДФ
41.	1989 — «По ком звонит колокол Чернобыля» (реж. Р.Сергиенко)
42.	1989 — «Загадка Эндхауза» (реж. В.Дербенев), Мосфильм
43.	1990 — «Хомо новус», Мосфильм
44.	1990 — «Нелюдь» («В раю охота запрещена»), киностудия им. Горького
45.	1991 — «Смерть в кино» (реж. К.Худяков), Мосфильм
46.	1991 — «Я обещала, я уйду» (реж. В.Ахадов), Мосфильм
47.	1991 — «Танцующие призраки» (реж. Е.Резников, Ю.Коротков), Мосфильм
48.	1991 — «И возвращается ветер» (реж. Мих. Калик)
49.	1992 — «Разыскивается опасный преступник» (реж. Гохакия), Сон 1
50.	1992 — «Ночные забавы» (реж. В. Усков, В. Краснопольский)
51.	1993 — «Русский регтайм» (реж. С. Урсуляк), 28 мин.
52.	1994 — «Незабудки» (реж. Л.Кулижанов), киностудия им. Горького
53.	1994 — «Империя пиратов» (реж. Г. Гердушян)
54.	1994 — «Роман в русском стиле» (реж. А. Бренч)
55.	1994 — «Отелло» (реж. Н. Синельников), Би-би-си
56.	1995 — «Воровка» (реж. В. Усков, В. Краснопольский)
57.	1995 — «Летние люди (Дачники)» (реж. С. Урсуляк)
58.	1997 — «Всё то, о чем мы так долго мечтали» (реж. Р.Фрунтов)
59.	1998 — «Сочинение ко Дню победы» (реж. Сергей Урсуляк), киностудия им. Горького
60.	2000 — «Тихие омуты» (реж. Эльдар Рязанов), Мосфильм
61.	2009 — «Исаев» (реж. Сергей Урсуляк), Централ Партнершип
*Награды*
	1977 — лауреат Государственной премии СССР за музыку к фильму «Ирония судьбы, или С лёгким паром!».
	1977 — лауреат премии Ленинского комсомола.
	1986 — народный артист РСФСР.
	Трижды лауреат премии «Ника» («Загадка Эндхауза», «Русский регтайм», «Летние люди»), лауреат премии Американской академии музыки за сюиту из к/ф «Ольга Сергеевна».
*Память*
	Имя Микаэла Таривердиева носит единственный в России международный конкурс органистов, который с 1999 г. проводится каждые два года в Калининграде.

----------

